# Mandarin Goby



## Aquatic_Fan (Nov 30, 2007)

Could i have a Mandarin Goby in a 10gal tank? I hear they are difficult to take care of especially having it to eat. Is there any type of food you can give them......becasue at my LFS they have several in one tank and they seemed to be doing fine......i havent seen one dead yet.....and im there pretty often

Thanks


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Do not buy a mandarin goby. It will be a costly mistake.

Very difficult specimens to care for, some of the most experienced reefers have trouble caring for them. It would likely survive until your pod population disappeared, then would slowly waste away. It is almost impossible to supplement its diet.


----------

